# 10 gallon stocking?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

so at the moment i have 2 neons in a ten gallon. i plan on adding 5-7 more neons to make a nice school. i was wondering what other fish would be good to add? i want fish(s) that swim through the top and middle of the tank. also what would be a good single bottom feeder?

the tank has a few live plants and a few fake, i would say well planted.

thanks,
joma


----------



## Rain (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi joma,

i think adding 5-7 neons to your 2 is a great idea as neons are schooling fish and that will make them feel more secure and safe. But i think adding more fish to your aquarium will lead to over stocking, and less swimming space for your neons so i think its best if you just keep neons alone. But if you do have a bigger tank to put your neons in i'd recommend adding fancy guppies as tank mates since they swim in the middle and tops zones and they are peaceful fishes.

-Rain


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest some of the smaller species of cories. Like pygmy or hasbrosus. You could have a nice group of 7 in there.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....200909300061:,9:200909300144:,2:200912072116: 

this is my plan
i have the 9 tetras


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

With a 10G tank you need small fish. You need bottom feeders. I would suggest Pigmy Corys (4), Otos (2) or a large Mystery Snail. If you can find them, FW shrimp would be an interesting addition.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

kuhli loaches are bottom feeders with very low bioloads


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I thinkthe kuhlis need more room than a ten gallon.They need to be in a four I believe.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have read in many places where kuhlis can live by themselves happily because they arent schooling fish, its just that adding more than one just makes them happier.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Bristle nosed pleco's will grow to about 3 inches VERY slowly. Pygmy cory's are another great choice but I find that they like to live in small packs. I have 8 orange laser's in a 30L and they have a ball together!..
Pleco's do create a bit more waste....so snails? Bill in Va.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would not do the Khuli's and the gourami... as the plan said at the bottom, you would be at 102% Stocking level.

I agree with Rain and Susan: Either just keep the neons alone, or add a few cory cats as bottom feeders, (group of 6 at least.) Then, make sure you have adequate filtration (extra is always good), and keep up with water changes and you should be fine. 

My Neon's always swam in the middle and top of my tank, so hopefully since you have a bigger school now, they will do the same and you will have lots of movement in the tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am lost as to what you really want to do. You cannot overstock a 10g tank unless you have it loaded with plants....not meaning just 4-5 plants. It is a 10g container with about 8g of water. 102% of 10g is about the same as 125% of 8g. This is assuming you want healthy fish and not have to worry about 1 issue or the next every time you turn around. Back down to about 85% and you'll be much happier.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Agreed with the above.The less you add the better the environment will be.You want a stable place for the fish,or you will end up with disaster on your doorstep,which will end in frustration.if you wish to house more fish,then you have to upgrade to a larger tank.You cannot keep a rottweiler in a cat carrier...


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

is a bottom feeder necessary then?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

JOMA said:


> is a bottom feeder necessary then?


Necessary? No. Nice to have? Yes. FWIW, I have 4 tanks with fish, some pretty large, some in the middle, and only 2 have bottom feeders. By no means would I call any particular fish - necessary. Just up to your personal taste.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

go with the loaches, they dont produce alot of bio and i have 2
i had 3 but one died the next morning ( f u petsmart  ..)

also they dont even come out much but when they do its interesting to watch

alot of pple wud advice against it but my fish are fine, u dont always hav to go by the book, they are happy n swim nicely n i do alot of water changes

take good care of ur fish!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Petsmart has a 14 day guarantee on fish.... why didn't you take back the dead one and replace him?


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i threw away the receipt, lesson learned lol

dont think ill be buying fish from there anyways from now on


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I normally go to that 'big blue store'.... but Petsmart has much better looking Julii's AND their warrante is waaay better!


----------

